# Netzwerkeinstellungen via WMI auslesen



## cyberblade (3. August 2008)

Hallo

ich verzweifel grad ein wenig. Ich will mit einem vbscript meine Netzwerkwerksettings auslesen über WMI. Das funktioniert soweit auch ganz gut, nur das ich nicht an die richtigen Infos drankomm... 

Das Script läuft jedoch nicht auf alle Adapter auf, sondern nur auf den Adapter mit dem Index 1. Die anderen Interessieren mich nicht! Jetzt ist meine Frage was muß ich denn ändern damit ich die richtigen Werte bekomme? (IP, Subnetzmaske, GW, DNS, WINS, DHCP(boolean)) Irgendwie will das nicht in meinen Schädel warum es bei der NetworkAdapter Class funktioniert und bei der NetworkAdapterConfiguration nicht 


```
Function GetWMIServices()
Set GetWMIServices = GetObject("winmgmts:" & "{impersonationLevel=impersonate}!\\" & strComputer & strNamespace)
End Function
Set objWMIService = GetWMIServices()

Set oAdapters = objWMIService.execquery("SELECT * FROM Win32_NetworkAdapter where index = 1")

For each objitem in oAdapters
	netid = objitem.index
    Nic = objitem.productname
    NetCon = objItem.NetconnectionID
 	mac = objitem.MACAddress

Rem  Hier ist das problem :(
    	
    	Set OSetting = objWMIService.execquery(_
    	"SELECT * FROM Win32_NetworkAdapterConfiguration where index = 1")

 		ip = OSetting.IPAddress
 		subnetz = OSetting.IPSubnet
 		gateway = OSetting.DefaultIPGateway
 		dns = OSetting.DNSServerSearchOrder
 		wins = OSetting.WINSPrimaryServer
 		dhcp = OSetting.DHCPEnabled

rem Diese werte würde ich auch gerne haben...

	NETWK = ("Nic : " & nic) &vbCrLf
	NETWK = NETWK & ("VerbindungsID : " & netid) &vbCrLf
	NETWK = NETWK & ("Verbindungsname : " & netcon) &vbCrLf
	NETWK = NETWK & ("Mac : " & mac) &vbcrlf
	NETWK = NETWK & ("ip : " & ip) &vbcrlf
	NETWK = NETWK & ("subnetz : " &subnetz) &vbcrlf
	NETWK = NETWK & ("gateway : " & gateway) &vbcrlf
	NETWK = NETWK & ("DNS : " & dns) &vbcrlf
	NETWK = NETWK & ("wins : " & wins) &vbcrlf
	NETWK = NETWK & ("dhcp : " & dhcp) &vbCrLf
msgbox netwk
```

Hat da schon jemand mit erfahrungen gemacht? Wäre prima wenn mir das mal jemand erklären könnte warum meine abfrage nicht funktioniert.

gruß

Cyberblade


----------

